

Movie review: office spaces - kbg
http://firstclassthoughts.co.uk/misc/office_spaces_review.html
Are you an IT-Geek then you'll love the universe of this film. Sad Peter Gibbons is is stuck in a cube farm, constantly harassed by an army of clueless ant-brained bosses. Read the full review of a true geek movie!
======
zaph0d
I have seen the movie and I found it funny and quite true-to-real life.

But I don't know whether this is appropriate for Hacker News.

